# Different boat pinned in Kirshbaum recovered



## mafro (Sep 17, 2009)

Tyler K's orange, small Solo pulled out yesterday. Is Tyler or anyone that knows him on here? The boat is broken in half- quite the impressive break, really- but the outfitting is fine. It's at Dvorak Expeditions in Nathrop.


----------



## cloudttk (May 27, 2012)

Many thanks to those who helped pull it out. I'll get in contact with Dvorak...


----------



## DVKEXP (Aug 3, 2009)

*got ur boats*

breakdown kayak, both pieces very nice. Call soon or we turn it into flower pot. 719 530 1988 Matt


----------

